
New research uses CRISPR gene editing to grow new neurons in diseased brains - dazosan
https://massivesci.com/articles/crispr-stem-cells-neurons-glia/
======
JPLeRouzic
This line of research is very important for people with Parkinson or ALS.

This link is actually about an article published in April in Cell. Newer
publications were written on this topic, for example in Nature [1], I wrote an
article in late June about this last one [0]

[0][https://padiracinnovation.org/News/2020/06/a-clinically-
feas...](https://padiracinnovation.org/News/2020/06/a-clinically-feasible-
approach-to-treating-neurodegeneration-by-replacing-lost-neurons)

[1]
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-020-2388-4](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-020-2388-4)

